
Ask HN: 100% Remote as Beginner? - andrewHN_
Hey HN community,<p>my plan is, to get a job as programmer to work 100% remote (i want to move to another country).
I just would like to hear your opinion, if my plan is very utopian, or possible at all.<p>Actually i work in Germany and have about 1 year experience as a web developer (perl, a bit JS).
I&#x27;m getting into Python now, because there aren&#x27;t much perl jobs out there.<p>So in about 1 year, i&#x27;ll try to get a remote job, but i don&#x27;t see me being successfully in it.
What do you think are my chances?<p>For my little experience, i am not too bad imho.<p>Thank you very much for your answers
======
leifg
From my experience living in Asia and Europe I found it very hard to get a
remote job (and I am freelancing with 11 years of experience). I had some
remote positions but they always started out as being on site.

This aligns with anecdotes from friends and colleagues. Start working on site,
show your worth go remote seems to be the sneaky way how a lot of people made
the getting a remote job happening.

I recently moved to the US and I found US clients (or employers) are a lot
more willing to hire someone remote. So your mileage may vary where you are.

~~~
andrewHN_
ok thanks. I'm living in Germany right now, and want to move to SE Asia. So i
might give US companies a try.

But yea, as it seems, most remote positions are for seniors with at least 5
years experience, and lots of skills needed.

Thanks for your answer

~~~
leifg
What I forgot to mention is. Even though US companies seem to be a lot more
willing to hire remote. They usually also expect a certain timezone overlap.
Unfortunately SE Asia is one of the worst timezone for US clients (e.g.
Thailand: west coast is 15h behind/9h ahead, east coast is 12 hours behind)

